# WaKü Zalman RES3 MAX



## Bullwai87 (23. Juni 2014)

*WaKü Zalman RES3 MAX*

Hallo liebe Commi ^^ 

ich möchte gerne auf eine geschloßene Wakü umsteigen da mein Prozessor einfach zu warm wird auch mit einem Broken II. 

Habe mir einige Angschaut und würde gerne die Zalman RESERATOR3 MAX DUAL ausprobieren aber mit meinem Hehäuse wirds wohl eher schlecht gehen da es ein Thermaltek Xaser III ist. 

Also meine frage: Welches Gehäuse zur WaKü um auch eine gute Luft Zirkulation zu bekommen und gibt es auch WaKü´s für Festplatten bzw. nachrüst bau für Grafikkarten.

Mein System:
Prozessor:
AMD Phenom II x4 965 BB 3,4Ghz Standart Takt (läuft im moment 4,3 Ghz)

Grafikkarte:
Nvidia GeForce GTX 660TI Point Of View OC Edition

Board:
MSI 785GM-E51 

Festplatten:
Kingston SSD v3 124GB
WD Blue 1TB
Samsung 500GB


----------



## rackcity (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü Zalman RES3 MAX*

eine kompakt wakü ist sogut wie nicht stärker als ein guter LuKü. was bedeutet zu heiß? Ein Brocken 2 sollte sowas geregelt bekommen.


----------



## Bullwai87 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü Zalman RES3 MAX*

78°C und das auf 85% der Auslastung. Da müssen mindestens 20°C runter damit ich im Stabel Idel noch 200 -300 Mhz mehr raus kizzeln kann und der Broken schafts leider nicht obwohl der Kühler immer treue Dienste geleistet hat.


----------



## rackcity (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü Zalman RES3 MAX*

was liegt denn am saft an, schon sogut wie möglich runtergedreht? 200-300mhz mehrleistung merkt man in spielen auch nicht umbedingt, das sind ein paar fps mehr. und dafür den aufwand?

ansonsten kannst du noch auf einen EKL K2 o.Ä umstellen.. kann mir jedoch schwer vorstellen das der brocken 2 das nicht mehr schafft. wie siehts denn im idle aus? eventuell falsch verschraubt? WLP mal erneuert? kommt drauf an wie lang das gute teil schon draufsitzt. wie siehts im case aus mit dem airflow?


----------



## Bullwai87 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü Zalman RES3 MAX*

Am "Saft" kann ich nicht mehr viel machen. Der auf wand geht um die FPS und den gleichzeitigen Render effekt zum Aufnehmen da ich mir gerne einen Arbeits schritt sparen möchte ^^. K2 und Gothard ausprobiert bringen bei die gewünschte Leistung leider nicht auch ein Noctua auch nicht. WLP von ELK wird alle 3 monate Frisch aufgetragen und der Prozessor + Kühlkörper vorher gereinigt. Der gute Borken II sitzt seit gut 9 Monaten auf dem Phenom II und seit dem Schwankt der gute ziwschen 59°C im Idle und 83°C unter Volllast. Der Airflow im Gehäuse ist stimmig bei 200m³/std gemessen an den einzelnen Lüftern wo von 8stück verbaut sind. System Temp ist stabil bei 50°C da meine Graka ziehmlich abwärme erzeugt aber ansonsten ist Strömungs verlauf auch mit Rauchtest äußerst zufriedenstellend.


----------



## rackcity (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü Zalman RES3 MAX*

59°C im idle?  da stimmt aber was nicht

wie arm ist es denn bei dir in der hütte?


----------



## Bullwai87 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü Zalman RES3 MAX*

16° -22° C in der Hütte xD deswegen sag ich ja des ist zu viel ^^


----------



## rackcity (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü Zalman RES3 MAX*

das kann aber mitm brocken nicht möglich sein. im idle 59 grad?  oder liegt bei dir auch im idle die spannung an und der takt?


----------



## Bullwai87 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü Zalman RES3 MAX*

erläuft im idle bei selber spannung und takt hab kein down system drin bei nicht benutzung


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: WaKü Zalman RES3 MAX*



Bullwai87 schrieb:


> Also meine frage: Welches Gehäuse zur WaKü um auch eine gute Luft Zirkulation zu bekommen und gibt es auch WaKü´s für Festplatten bzw. nachrüst bau für Grafikkarten.


 
Vorgefüllte Wasserkühlungen gibt es für GPUs nur eingeschränkt, für Festplatten gar nicht. Würde bei letzteren aber auch keinen Sinn machen.
Gehäuseinspirationen gibt es im passenden Thread en masse
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...ungen/318580-wakue-case-liste-die-dritte.html


Alternativ könnte man natürlich auch einfach passende Öffnungen ins Xaser schreiben. CS601 wurden nun wirklich oft mit Wakü bestückt.


----------

